# Need Advice



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

I am seeking some advice on a serious issue.

Tonight my friend was out at a bar in town X in Mass. As she was at the bar waiting for drinks and off duty cop for that town came up and starting grabbing her ass and squeezing her arm telling her that she has to come outside with him. he couninued to do this for about a minute.

Being a cop in that town everyone in the bar was looking the other way. Please any PO's out there give me some input, what is her best recourse? Should she go to the Cheif? She is afraid because he is apparently "that" cop in the town that gives police officers a bad name and she is scared that he would retaliate if she says anything.


----------



## radio2526 (Nov 26, 2006)

go into the station and request to make a formal complaint. make sure her dispotisition remains respectful and doesnt come off as some anti-police prick. pm me with the name of the town, i may be able to help you out.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

If I had a female friend and that happened to her I wouldn't care who did it, its bullshit and unacceptable. Police Officers are supposed to be held at a higher standard, on and off duty. She shouldnt be accosted by anyone and feel safe when she goes out. 

Of course there could be other circumstances to this incident that would change my opinion.

So yes a meeting with the Chief is the appropiate course of action. She better have her facts straight, be able to tell the ENTIRE story, and lastly have a few witnesses.


----------

